# Spell check?



## giggler (Sep 1, 2008)

when i hit "quick reply", is there a "spell check" option some where?

my spelling is atrocious! and I'm embarassed...

Thanks, Eric, Austin Tx.


----------



## Adillo303 (Sep 1, 2008)

Quick answer is to use Firefox, which has a spell check built in.

Also -- see this thread for a discussion of DC's spell check.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 1, 2008)

giggler said:


> when i hit "quick reply", is there a "spell check" option some where?
> 
> my spelling is atrocious! and I'm embarassed...
> 
> Thanks, Eric, Austin Tx.


 

In all the reply boxes, Quick and Advanced, ther is an icon in the upper right hand corner.  It's ABC with a check mark.


----------



## giggler (Sep 1, 2008)

I don't see that, I am running Fire fox navigator

in my "window" where I can start typing for "quick Reply"

the upper left has 2 large A's sort of crossed out, there is Bold, Italics, U for underline, then a large A for color choices, then then 2 things for "inserts" , then a strange thing that says, "Wrap around" 

no "spell checker" that I can see 

I'm not very good at this stuff

Thanks, Eric, Austin Tx.


----------



## Adillo303 (Sep 1, 2008)

giggler

Go to Mozilla | Firefox web browser & Thunderbird email client and update to Firefox 3.0.1, if you are not already there. 

After that, your spell checker is built into Firefox and that should be all you need.

AC

You are correct, the Abc is not there on Firefox. Probably, because, you don't need it.


----------



## attie (Sep 1, 2008)

I to use Firefox Adillo and have Google toolbar in place, that has spell check, which I have customised to suit my needs.


----------



## texasgirl (Sep 1, 2008)

You don't see this box?
This is on the top right


----------



## Adillo303 (Sep 1, 2008)

Stacy - It's not there with Firefox.


----------



## skilletlicker (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm using other people's machines and don't feel free to download or modify the browser. If I'm writing anything I keep spellcheck.net open and just paste my text into its input box. Reading or writing I like to keep Merriam Webster's online dictionary on the "desktop".


----------

